# PPB 2 Mar 06 AM Sunnyside



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Looking at heading out from Sunnyside friday morning pre work, according to seabreeze it looks about perfect for an AM fish.

I aim to hit the bay at ~6am chasing pinkie goodness, and perhaps a feed of squiddlies.

Any Mangoes are welcome of course, the more the merrier.

A saturday fish is on the cards as well, and may be worthwhile as the first day of the March comp.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

hiya Tim .. cant make it tommorrow but it is looking great http://www.seabreeze

goodluck getting onto'em,


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Have a couple of good days - I'll see you when I get back from Tassie!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Bring em in Tim


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

No go tomorrow.


----------

